# Belkin N150 for Airtel



## ajayashish (Apr 24, 2011)

*Anyone in the forum using Router+Modem with Airtel: Belkin N150 for Airtel*

I am planning to purchase Belkin N150 for sharing my Airtel Broadband connection. Can you tell me how is this router cum modem and if anyone is using it. I am getting it at a price of 2700...

is there anyone here who is using a modem cum router then pls suggest


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 24, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> I am planning to purchase Belkin N150 for sharing my Airtel Broadband connection. Can you tell me how is this router cum modem and if anyone is using it. I am getting it at a price of 2700...





N150 dont have modem option.. its only n series wifi router. i bought it for 3k 8 months back.

its doing good.. so far no problems.. it has 5 year warranty!. the dual antenna gives maximum range.. 25 to 30 mtrs(indoor).


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 25, 2011)

^^^ the one i saw had a ADSL modem written on the cover and also it has only one anteena.. 

This is the one I am talking about but the price I saw in the store was less 

Belkin N Wireless Router | Buy Belkin Router | Belkin India

anyone for help

BUMP.......


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 25, 2011)

That model I have not seen.

Also these days u dont need a modem router. every ISP will provide  modem by default.
so at that price u can go for dual antenna.. which increases the wifi range.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ thanks for the suggestion.. but then it increases the power consumption since 2 units will be connected to the power supply. If I have a both the things in single unit I will only need one point for electricity.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 25, 2011)

Will you be using it for gaming ?
If yes, then skip it.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 25, 2011)

@ajayashish   these modems are like 0 candle bulbs, they consume very little power.
also if u buy modem+router  it will draw almost same amount of energy as it would from from connecting a separate modem and router. 
Also hardly u will notice some 10-15 Rs increase in u r electricity bill!


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 26, 2011)

No gaming... just internet sharing and file sharing... 

well i am still in favor of a single unit modem cum router... Can anyone suggest. I will be using it within my home which is a 1200 sq ft house... 

I also searched Ebay and found this within my budget

eBay India: MTNL 4 Port Wireless ADSL Modem Cum Router (item 260759395581 end time 26-Apr-2011 19:27:56 IST)

Anyone.....


----------

